
THE USB KILLER, VERSION 2.0 - taietel
http://hackaday.com/2015/10/10/the-usb-killer-version-2-0/
======
vortico
The author (I assume he's the one in the video) singlehandedly increased the
price of already sparse IBM Thinkpads by $1.

